# Fixing my garage apron.



## Jophus14 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for some advise on how to go about fixing my horribly cracked garage apron. My house is three years old and the apron is cracked all along where the garage door is at when in a closed position. I plan on chipping out the remaining loss cement and patching it. What cement type or patch should I use? Would it be best to lay some plywood over the apron and re-adjust the height at which my garage door would close through the electric opener while the cement cures? Besides vacuuming and spraying with water, is there any other prep work that I should do prior to applying the cement? I would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 20, 2010)

Can you provide a picture of the issues? I see your in Chicago, as am I and I can help direct you to some free diy seminars that are related to your problem.


----------



## Jophus14 (Apr 21, 2010)

I will take some pics this evening and post them tonight. Thanks.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Apr 25, 2010)

here's my advice - don't bother    unless you define ' horribly cracked ' differently than here in atl, you need to replace the apron,,, obviously you're not a pro so its even likely you'll pick the wrong mtls.

none of the above is to suggest you CANNOT diy but not knowing the difference between cement & concrete's a tipoff    better you should work some o'time & pay a pro,,, good luck !


----------

